# Filipino-style Spaghetti with Hotdogs



## dezzirae (Jul 28, 2012)

I love most Filipino food. One of the few items that I will never love is Filipino-style spaghetti. In fact, I'd have to say Filipino-style spaghetti is at the top of my Gross Foods list. 

It's sickeningly sweet (some people add condensed milk to their sauce), has hotdog bits in it and processed cheese- not Parmeggiano Reggiano- sprinkled on top. YUCK!

Back in the States, my traditional bolognese sauce has always won raves so I made it last night. 

My husband surmised, "If they had a taste of real meat sauce, maybe they'd change their minds." so he proceeded to offer the housekeeper a serving of the pasta. 

She wrinkled her nose and spat it out. When we asked her why, she told us that it wasn't sweet and didn't have hotdogs in it. 

Oh, well. That's one gustatory cultural divide we'll never conquer. 

LOL!


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

What if they were real hotdogs? LOL


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I have the same opinion. So I started first with my wife and gradually won over the rest of the immediate family with this recipe. I chose a spicy red sauce (bachelor style). 

It consists of;

1 Bottle of Bertollini 3 cheese sauce
1 can of garlic diced tomatoes
1 Package of spicy Johnsonville hot links or Chipotle links (boiled in beer first then sliced and added

The above sauce with a package of Angel Hair pasta and we are all good. Of course, I top it off with grated Parmesan, Romano cheese and a little bit of red chili flakes.

For some reason they like the thinner pasta over the thicker varieties such as Fettuccine or Linguine. I used to add sliced black olives but they always picked them out.


----------



## dezzirae (Jul 28, 2012)

Johnsonville brats! Where do you find Johnsonville brats in the Philippines?!!! 

J-brats boiled in beer and grilled over hot coals. Now that's mmm-mmm-good!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

dezzirae said:


> I love most Filipino food. One of the few items that I will never love is Filipino-style spaghetti. In fact, I'd have to say Filipino-style spaghetti is at the top of my Gross Foods list.
> 
> It's sickeningly sweet (some people add condensed milk to their sauce), has hotdog bits in it and processed cheese- not Parmeggiano Reggiano- sprinkled on top. YUCK!
> 
> ...


Same problem in having friends and family try "real" Italian. I think some things here will never change. Especially here in Pampanga province where candy is made and EVERYTHING has sugar in it. Hi rates of diabetes in this province too but they still will not change...


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

dezzirae said:


> Johnsonville brats! Where do you find Johnsonville brats in the Philippines?!!!
> 
> J-brats boiled in beer and grilled over hot coals. Now that's mmm-mmm-good!


I find them in the Puregold or Royal in the Freeport. I know that SNR also carries them. They are expensive at 350p a package but is great for a once a month treat. All I can usually find is Garlic or Hot Link. 

There is another brand that escapes me at the moment that has Chipotle. I think is Evergood??

I buy 5 or 6 packages when available as they are not always in stock.


----------



## Purpleshadow (May 14, 2013)

dezzirae said:


> I love most Filipino food. One of the few items that I will never love is Filipino-style spaghetti. In fact, I'd have to say Filipino-style spaghetti is at the top of my Gross Foods list.
> 
> It's sickeningly sweet (some people add condensed milk to their sauce), has hotdog bits in it and processed cheese- not Parmeggiano Reggiano- sprinkled on top. YUCK!
> 
> ...


weird that some filipinos you've met likes their spaghetti sweet  but I like mine really meaty and no hotdogs please.


----------

